# FS - Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta (NEW PRICE)



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Have some unsexed juvies for sale. About 1.5" now. 
$15/each or 7 for $100.

Cheers.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Any pics of parents, and can u ship?


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha! I was wondering how long it would be until I saw some of those for sale..
These are aweome cyp's!!! I have the original parent group...All males have bright yellow tales. Good deal. These were selling for 70 bucks at a LFS last year....
Jamie


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump - the perfect dither fish for your Tanganyika set up. Sorry i will post a photo of the parents soon. As for shipping, i don't mind. I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's the one adult male. He has a beautiful blue tail. But the tail is a 50/50 chance, so i read. the other males in the tank are too young, and not really showing colour yet. I also have 2 of Jamie's yellow tails in the tank also.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great price for some great fish! Cyprichromis are delicate shippers and not cheap. Somebody needs to grab these up.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I managed to get a better shot of the male.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly Bump!!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump. down to my last batch!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated photo of the males


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Have 8 left. Now 8 for $100!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

$10 each!!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump! $10 each, still have a few left. 
Thanks


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

too bad I didn't know about you the last time I was down in burnaby. I really wanted some of these. Alas, they would not survive shipping in the winter.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Apprently shipping is possible in the winter, just need a few heating packs.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Holiday bump!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Holiday bump!!! Have a small batch left.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, and i forgot to mention, i finally got my first yellow tail male.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy NY bump! $10/each. The juvies are now 2" in size.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

how many do you have left?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I have about 10 left, all about 2".


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly Bump!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump. The remaining ones are starting to show colours. I can sex a few of them now.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you have 12 of them? I have a 20 gal. Not sure if i can keep these guys...already have 16 cardinals in there :/. They are so nicee

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

they grow to be about 3.5"... so a 20 gallon would be too small. Plus, these are from Tanganyika, the PH would have to be really alkaline and hard... where your cardinal (tetras) live in soft acidic waters.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump! Beautiful cichlid. Would make a great addition to a Tanganyika setup.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump. $10/each.


----------

